# HS80 - Adjusting the skids and the rear release bar.



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

My Honda HS80 had worn out skids when I bought it. It also has a bar at the back that you can step on with your foot to lock/unlock the blower tilting forward and back.

I repaired the skids by welding a thick 5/16" plate on each. That would have raised the front as compared to the worn-out non-existent skids, so I raised the skids all the way, figuring I'd lower them if needed. The amount I raised them roughly matched the added thickness. They were already pretty high.

The bar at the back doesn't seem to be doing much. I thought I was supposed to be able to tilt the blower back and the bar would latch it back to clear the ground when traveling. Then I thought I was supposed to be able to step on the bar, tilt it forward and latch it in a forward position for closer scooping of snow. However, it currently doesn't seem to latch in a higher clearing position, nor does it latch in a forward less clearance position. I didn't use that bar before my repairs, so I'm not sure how it's supposed to work. The blower does sort of rock a bit fore and aft, but doesn't seem to latch.

I'm wondering if the skids are now too thick. It actually looks about right for my rough driveway, but I wonder if there's a suggested procedure for setting this up and if I need to or can adjust the back bar somehow.

The skids are as high as they can be, and with them touching the ground, I think the clearance is about right. Any closer and I suspect I'll be catching on my potholes and other roughness on my lousy driveway.

Any comments or suggestions from the experts here would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The only thing I claim to be expert at is the twist off cap.

According to the owner's manual for the HS80, you should be able to step on that bar and set the height to one of three different heights, though it doesn't really say how that all happens.

Take a look at this thread. Another member was having problems with the same feature on his Honda HS1332TAS. [email protected] responded to his question, and maybe the answer would be the same for yours.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/1223-honda-hs1332tas-questions.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The pedal does adjust the height as outlined in the owner's manual. Make sure the spring is in place and working, otherwise the pedal can slip. When adjusting the position of the skid shoes, the pedal should be set to the center position. 

Here's a link to the manual:
http://powerequipment.honda.com/pdf/manuals/31738701.pdf

Nothing specific about the pedal, but here's a shot from the shop manual and parts catalog. Note: Items coded "X" under Mod Cod = discontinued.


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> When adjusting the position of the skid shoes, the pedal should be set to the center position.


Should the skids be just barely clearing the ground with the pedal in the middle/center position?

I don't recall feeling three distinct positions, but thanks for the drawings. I should at least be able to figure out if it's working correctly from those. The driveway is rough enough that I've always kept it pretty high and seldom needed it close to the ground, so I haven't tried to make much use of the setting bar. When I wanted it close, I just tilted up the back end.


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

snow80 said:


> Should the skids be just barely clearing the ground with the pedal in the middle/center position?


I found the answer in the manual. Thanks for the link. 
With the skids on the ground and the foot lever in the middle the auger housing should be 1/4" above the ground, or up to 1" in rough surface areas.


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

snow80 said:


> I found the answer in the manual. Thanks for the link.
> With the skids on the ground and the foot lever in the middle the auger housing should be 1/4" above the ground, or up to 1" in rough surface areas.


And with further close inspection, I found part of a stick that had been jamming the locking mechanism for the back pedal. I adjusted per specs and removed the blockage and it now operates correctly.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for that follow up Snow80. Sometimes the simplest things can cause problems.


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Sometimes the simplest things can cause problems.


I enjoy working on well designed equipment made of decent (metal) components. Usually they just need cleaning, lubrication and adjustment (like removing the mouse nest and the stuck piece of wood). When you're done, they're ready for another 20 years of service. 

I'd much rather pay $500 for something that's 15-20 years old, but was top of the line in its day than spend the same $500 for a new piece of junk. Even if it needs some TLC to get it back to top working condition.


----------

